
Anyone notice Google delaying delivery of some emails for 7 hours odd? - mikelj99
Noted 25th Aug ...<p>Received: from mail-oi0-f42.google.com (209.85.218.42)
with SMTP; 25 Aug 2016 03:44:19 -0000<p>Received: by mail-oi0-f42.google.com with SMTP
Wed, 24 Aug 2016 20:44:19 -0700 (PDT)<p>X-Received: by 10.202.186.138 with SMTP
Wed, 24 Aug 2016 07:20:09 -0700 (PDT)<p>From: Kish
Date: Wed, 24 Aug 2016 16:20:08 +0200
To: Mike<p>Noted 23rd Aug ...<p>Received: from mail-wm0-f48.google.com (74.125.82.48)
with SMTP; 22 Aug 2016 19:02:13 -0000<p>Received: by mail-wm0-f48.google.com with SMTP
Mon, 22 Aug 2016 12:02:13 -0700 (PDT)<p>X-Received: by 10.28.46.134 with SMTP
Mon, 22 Aug 2016 04:41:44 -0700 (PDT)<p>From: Steve
Date: Mon, 22 Aug 2016 13:42:07 +0200
To: Mike
======
onion2k
The timestamps on Google's server are indentical once you account for the
timezone offset.

